# Pier Luigi Bersani



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Cosa ne pensate del possibile futuro capo del governo?


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

Niente!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente!




....è sempre qualcosa...


----------



## Livestrong (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto il peggio possibile


----------



## Gekyn (18 Gennaio 2013)

Peggio di Berlusconi non può fare.....


----------



## Doctore (18 Gennaio 2013)

vecchio della politica


----------



## juventino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Una dei tanti dinosauri della casta.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (21 Gennaio 2013)

per vendere il vino caldo sulle feste dell'unità va più che bene


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bollito. Quattro volte ministro, non ha cambiato praticamente nulla. Unica lode la legge sulle parafarmacie (fatta ad ad aziendam per le sue amate Coop, ma comunque un passo avanti). Non ha nè la caratura nè le capacità per fare il capo di governo, l'ha dimostrato in questi 20 anni di politica.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ectoplasma, inutile, ameba, squallido, cialtrone, venditore di fumo.


----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2013)

peggio di slvietto non farà


----------



## Canonista (21 Gennaio 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Peggio di Berlusconi non può fare.....


...dopo Monti, inizio ad avere dubbi anche su questo argomento


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Gennaio 2013)

c'è molta disinformazione nelle vostre parole. Non sono un fan di bersani ma ricordatevi sempre che, se risparmiate sulla vs assicurazione sulla prima macchina entrando con la classe di vs padre, se non pagate l'odiosa tassa sulle ricariche cellulari, se prendete il treno e laqualità del servizio è migliorata e i prezzi drasticamente ridotti (non parlo dei regionali ma dei collegamenti nazionali), è tutto merito suo. Rispetto a berlusconi ha il pregio della serietà e dell'onestà, non è corrotto ne ********** na ha mai intrattenuto rapporti con mafiosi.
svegliatev.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> c'è molta disinformazione nelle vostre parole. Non sono un fan di bersani ma ricordatevi sempre che, se risparmiate sulla vs assicurazione sulla prima macchina entrando con la classe di vs padre, se non pagate l'odiosa tassa sulle ricariche cellulari, se prendete il treno e laqualità del servizio è migliorata e i prezzi drasticamente ridotti (non parlo dei regionali ma dei collegamenti nazionali), è tutto merito suo. Rispetto a berlusconi ha il pregio della serietà e dell'onestà, non è corrotto ne ********** na ha mai intrattenuto rapporti con mafiosi.
> svegliatev.


§

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhaahahahhahahahahaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Emanuele (21 Gennaio 2013)

Trovo imbarazzante il suo complesso di inferiorità, in particolare nei confronti di Monti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> c'è molta disinformazione nelle vostre parole. Non sono un fan di bersani ma ricordatevi sempre che, se risparmiate sulla vs assicurazione sulla prima macchina entrando con la classe di vs padre, se non pagate l'odiosa tassa sulle ricariche cellulari, se prendete il treno e laqualità del servizio è migliorata e i prezzi drasticamente ridotti (non parlo dei regionali ma dei collegamenti nazionali), è tutto merito suo. Rispetto a berlusconi ha il pregio della serietà e dell'onestà, non è corrotto ne ********** na ha mai intrattenuto rapporti con mafiosi.
> svegliatev.



il paradosso della situazione italiana , ha fatto piu bersani per il libero mercato che berlusconi  (vabbe berlusconi il piu grande monopolista della storia) . Fatto sta che è uno della casta e quindi dovrebbe togliersi di torno


----------



## Vinz (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> §
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhaahahahhahahahahaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha


Cerca di evitare interventi del genere nei confronti degli altri utenti


----------



## James Watson (21 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Cerca di evitare interventi del genere nei confronti degli altri utenti



Soprattutto perchè denotano una scarsa conoscenza di ciò che ha fatto Bersani. Sfortunatamente per Ronaldinho quelli descritti da ringhio sono fatti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Soprattutto perchè denotano una scarsa conoscenza di ciò che ha fatto Bersani. Sfortunatamente per Ronaldinho quelli descritti da ringhio sono fatti.



Soprattutto perchè Bersani è un altro della casta. Ma a me non mi trasmette odio, non mi trasmette un bel niente. Perchè è un personaggio incolore, questo è.
Ora lo portate come il Salvatore della Patria; ma una crisi gestita dalla banda PD la vedo veramente una minaccia. 
Bersani, Fini, Casini e compagnia bella è gente che ha sempre vissuto di politica, che non ha mai lavorato in vita sua. Sotto questo punto di vista eterna stima a Berlusconi, unico che viene dal popolo e sa cosa vuol dire la parola lavoro e sacrificio.


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> se prendete il treno e laqualità del servizio è migliorata e i prezzi drasticamente ridotti (non parlo dei regionali ma dei collegamenti nazionali)



Veramente il servizio è ridotto e i prezzi maggiori, anche a livello nazionale, io il treno lo prendo. Per il resto è lì da 20 anni di cui 7 degli ultimi 16 passati da Ministro. Sul fatto che non sia corrotto hai ragione, sull'assicurazione ammetto di non essere informato. Ecco, come detto sopra lui qualcosa l'ha fatta (come Berlusconi fra l'altro, non capisco perchè consideri la tassa sui cellulari e non l'odiosa tassa di successione che lui tolse), ma ha contribuito ad affossare l'Italia con la mancanza di coraggio che ha avuto la nostra ultima generazione politica.


----------



## James Watson (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto perchè Bersani è un altro della casta. Ma a me non mi trasmette odio, non mi trasmette un bel niente. Perchè è un personaggio incolore, questo è.
> Ora lo portate come il Salvatore della Patria; ma una crisi gestita dalla banda PD la vedo veramente una minaccia.
> Bersani, Fini, Casini e compagnia bella è gente che ha sempre vissuto di politica, che non ha mai lavorato in vita sua. Sotto questo punto di vista eterna stima a Berlusconi, unico che viene dal popolo e sa cosa vuol dire la parola lavoro e sacrificio.



Sinceramente non ho mai sentito tanti luoghi comuni messi insieme.. Se basiamo le nostre idee politiche sul "carisma" del nostro leader e non alla rispondenza delle idee di un partito, movimento o quel che sia con le nostre idee personali, bè, mi viene da dire che non abbiamo fatto nessun passo avanti rispetto ai totalitarismi personali tipici della prima metà del secolo precedente.
Nessuno che abbia un po' di senso critico spaccerebbe nessuno per il salvatore della patria: sappiamo tutti (o almeno, spero) che la situazione italiana è così intricata che non si può pensare che qualcuno abbia la bacchetta magica per risolvere tutti i problemi del paese: non ce l'ha Bersani, nè tantomeno ce l'ha berlusconi!
Una crisi gestita da PD? (e per favore, smettila di fare allusioni alla "banda PD" non è molto carino, il pd non è una colonna delle br nè tantomeno la banda bassotti) abbiamo tutti sotto gli occhi la non-opera di Berlusconi durante gli ultimi due anni del suo governo, pensare che possa tornare al timone adesso con la situazione attuale e pensare che possa fare bene (quando ha già dimostrato di non saper-poter fare granché per affrontare la crisi è per me indice o di scarsa memoria o di malafede.)
Quanto a Berlusconi uomo che viene "dal popolo e sa cosa vuol dire la parola lavoro e sacrificio" ... delle due l'una, o stai trollando, o non conosci la storia di berlusconi, o almeno abbiamo una idea diversa di cosa vuol dire venire dal "popolo", per non parlare del concetto di lavoro.. (ve lo ripetiamo dal 1994, non sta scritto da nessuna parte che un imprenditore sia necessariamente un buon politico, poiché estremamente diversi sono gli obiettivi di un'impresa e quelli della cosa pubblica.)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2013)

Per i costi di ricarica dei cellulari mi ricordo che era partito tutto da un singolo cittadino che con una petizione che ebbe un seguito esagerato, mise all'attenzione dell'unione europea questa cosa, la quale prese poi d'occhio la questione, non so quindi quanto fosse merito di Bersani alla fine.

Questo è un articolo a riguardo di quel periodo

PI: Sui costi di ricarica interviene la UE


----------



## James Watson (21 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per i costi di ricarica dei cellulari mi ricordo che era partito tutto da un singolo cittadino che con una petizione che ebbe un seguito esagerato, mise all'attenzione dell'unione europea questa cosa, la quale prese poi d'occhio la questione, non so quindi quanto fosse merito di Bersani alla fine.
> 
> Questo è un articolo a riguardo di quel periodo
> 
> PI: Sui costi di ricarica interviene la UE



Bè, che sia merito di Bersani o no, resta il fatto che la legge l'abbia scritta lui e già questo mi sembra una cosa positiva, no?
Cioè, intendo dire... ci lamentiamo del fatto che i politici siano troppo distanti dalla realtà, dal cittadino.. ipotizzando che la tua ipotesi sia giusta (e non ho elementi per confutarla, né tanto meno l'interesse di farlo) siamo di fronte proprio ad un caso del genere: una petizione di diversi cittadini che viene "raccolta" da un ministro e trasformata in una legge dello stato.. non è politica, nel senso più nobile del termine questa?


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Bè, che sia merito di Bersani o no, resta il fatto che la legge l'abbia scritta lui e già questo mi sembra una cosa positiva, no?
> Cioè, intendo dire... ci lamentiamo del fatto che i politici siano troppo distanti dalla realtà, dal cittadino.. ipotizzando che la tua ipotesi sia giusta (e non ho elementi per confutarla, né tanto meno l'interesse di farlo) siamo di fronte proprio ad un caso del genere: una petizione di diversi cittadini che viene "raccolta" da un ministro e trasformata in una legge dello stato.. non è politica, nel senso più nobile del termine questa?



Politica Europea aggiungerei . Chiaramente scherzo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tutto il peggio possibile


!!!


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (21 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Bollito. Quattro volte ministro, non ha cambiato praticamente nulla. Unica lode la legge sulle parafarmacie (fatta ad ad aziendam per le sue amate Coop, ma comunque un passo avanti). Non ha nè la caratura nè le capacità per fare il capo di governo, l'ha dimostrato in questi 20 anni di politica.




fatta ad personam visto che sua moglie e' titolare di ben 6 parafarmacie in tutta l'emilia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Bè, che sia merito di Bersani o no, resta il fatto che la legge l'abbia scritta lui e già questo mi sembra una cosa positiva, no?
> Cioè, intendo dire... ci lamentiamo del fatto che i politici siano troppo distanti dalla realtà, dal cittadino.. ipotizzando che la tua ipotesi sia giusta (e non ho elementi per confutarla, né tanto meno l'interesse di farlo) siamo di fronte proprio ad un caso del genere: una petizione di diversi cittadini che viene "raccolta" da un ministro e trasformata in una legge dello stato.. non è politica, nel senso più nobile del termine questa?



Sarei d'accordo con te se la cosa fosse stata raccolta dal governo italiano e non dall'ue.
Questa che ti scrivo ora è una mia ipotesi e quindi potrei anche sbagliarmi, dovrei cercare un po' di informazioni a riguardo, ma credo sia una cosa plausibile.
Sono convinto che il ragazzo prima di segnalare la cosa all'ue abbia segnalato pure al governo italiano la faccenda e non vedendo risposte si sia rivolto poi successivamente all'ue.
Del resto mi pare assai improbabile rivolgersi subito all'ue e non al proprio stato in prima istanza.

Il caso che pongo in questione è semplice, questa riforma si sarebbe fatta se non c'era di mezzo anche l'attenzione dell'ue?
E' un dubbio che viene normale credo no?
Fare una riforma dando retta ai cittadini è un conto, farla per l'attenzione che rivolge l'ue al caso è un'altra


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (21 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Bè, che sia merito di Bersani o no, resta il fatto che la legge l'abbia scritta lui e già questo mi sembra una cosa positiva, no?
> Cioè, intendo dire... ci lamentiamo del fatto che i politici siano troppo distanti dalla realtà, dal cittadino.. ipotizzando che la tua ipotesi sia giusta (e non ho elementi per confutarla, né tanto meno l'interesse di farlo) siamo di fronte proprio ad un caso del genere: una petizione di diversi cittadini che viene "raccolta" da un ministro e trasformata in una legge dello stato.. non è politica, nel senso più nobile del termine questa?



ti rendi conto che stai dicendo che bersani ha le qualità per guidare una nazione perche' ha tolto i costi di ricarica di 5 euro di ricarica telefonica?

e' come se io dicessi di poter fare il centravanti del milan perche' da piccolo ho segnato 5 goals all'oratorio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Se vabbè qui si giudica un politico capace solo perchè ha abolito un euro di costo di ricarica. Siamo alla frutta.


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bersani ha la capacità di guidare l'Italia....... Al baratro ..... Vecchio personaggio di partito scandaloso che gente che vuole farsi chiamare riformista lo voti .....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se vabbè qui si giudica un politico capace solo perchè ha abolito un euro di costo di ricarica. Siamo alla frutta.



pure tu con l'uscita berlusconi viene dal popolo e sa cosa significa lavoro e sacrificio non scherzi eh


----------



## Brain84 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sinceramente non mi sono fatto un'idea su Bersani


----------



## James Watson (21 Gennaio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> ti rendi conto che stai dicendo che bersani ha le qualità per guidare una nazione perche' ha tolto i costi di ricarica di 5 euro di ricarica telefonica?
> 
> e' come se io dicessi di poter fare il centravanti del milan perche' da piccolo ho segnato 5 goals all'oratorio.



E tu ti rendi conto che io non ho scritto quello che hai detto tu?
Ho detto che ha fatto una cosa positiva, non ho detto che, dal momento che ha tolto i costi di ricarica allora sarà un grande premier.
Quello che vi riesce difficile capire, ed è comprensibile per chi nel pd non ci ha mai messo piede, è che il nostro è un partito di idee, non di personalità.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> E tu ti rendi conto che io non ho scritto quello che hai detto tu?
> Ho detto che ha fatto una cosa positiva, non ho detto che, dal momento che ha tolto i costi di ricarica allora sarà un grande premier.
> *Quello che vi riesce difficile capire, ed è comprensibile per chi nel pd non ci ha mai messo piede, è che il nostro è un partito di idee, non di personalità*.


Questo è un discorso interessante, qualcosa di analogo è venuto fuori durante un dialogo che ho avuto con una tizia.
Diciamo che in sintesi il punto focale era proprio votare le idee del partito.
E' un discorso un po' OT e non riguarda soltanto il PD, ma tutti i movimenti politici.
In linea di principio è un pensiero che sarebbe condivisibile, quello che ho sempre obbiettato è una cosa:
*Le idee le attuano le persone.*
Se un partito alla base si costituisce su certe idee, ma poi le persone che lo guidano e lo compongono sono in antitesi con esse o non le attuano, la cosa a me non quadra e sa di ipocrisia, cosa ampiamente riscontrabile in Italia.
Tantissime persone però continuano a votare per principio le idee totalmente astratte dei partiti, facendo finta di non vedere le persone che dovrebbero condividere e attuare certe ideologie.

Facendo un esempio neutro:

La cosa più paradossale per dire, per me sono i cattolici che votano udc...
I membri di questo partito, tra cui spicca Casini (insopportabile), leader del partito, sono in completa antitesi con i "valori" che dovrebbe rappresentare il loro movimento.
Ma ci sono quelli che votano lo stesso questo partito per "le idee" e non le persone.

In un mondo ideale votare le idee sarebbe giusto, in quello reale bisogna votare fondamentalmente le persone.


----------



## James Watson (21 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo è un discorso interessante, qualcosa di analogo è venuto fuori durante un dialogo che ho avuto con una tizia.
> Diciamo che in sintesi il punto focale era proprio votare le idee del partito.
> E' un discorso un po' OT e non riguarda soltanto il PD, ma tutti i movimenti politici.
> In linea di principio è un'idea che sarebbe condivisibile, quello che ho sempre obbiettato è una cosa:
> ...



Quoterei in pieno se non fosse che stiamo parlando di Bersani, in cosa non rapresenterebbe le idee del partito democratico? eh, intendiamoci, lo dico da Renziano convinto..


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoterei in pieno se non fosse che stiamo parlando di Bersani, in cosa non rapresenterebbe le idee del partito democratico? eh, intendiamoci, lo dico da Renziano convinto..



Credo che Stanis gli stia imputando le stesse cose che gli imputo io: aver fatto, assieme ai suoi compagni di partito, veramente poco quando ne ha avuta l'occasione. Se poi piace la favola che l'Italia è stata rovinata solo da Berlusconi è un conto, ma il PD (e i suoi predecessori) sono stati al governo dell'Italia per metà del tempo da quando è nata la seconda Repubblica. E Bersani c'è sempre stato. Detto questo, io imputo alla classe politica oggi non di aver rovinato l'Italia (l'ha rovinata la classe politica precedente), ma di non aver fatto le cose che si sarebbero dovute fare per salvarla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoterei in pieno se non fosse che stiamo parlando di Bersani, in cosa non rapresenterebbe le idee del partito democratico? eh, intendiamoci, lo dico da Renziano convinto..





Be la faccenda dell'acqua pubblica che ho linkato l'altra volta per me è emblematica riguardo a bersani...
Oltre l'acqua c'era anche la faccenda nucleare, era anche pro nucleare, poi marcia indietro...
La storia della tav, tutti i componenti del pd no tav sono stati allontanati per dire...
Poi più che Bersani è qualcosa che riguarda l'intero PD.
Ricordo ancora quando ci fu da votare lo scudo fiscale per cui furono decisive le assenze del PD.
Più in antitesi di quella situazione non si può fare.
Purtroppo ora non ricordo tutte le leggi "strane" per cui il PD è stato fondamentale,perché non c'è solo questa, ma tante volte si è andati contro le idee alla base del movimento politico stesso.

Un'altra cosa che mi viene in mente fu la storia dell'abolizione delle provincie prima che venisse monti, all'inizio sia destra che sinistra nel programma misero questa cosa, quando di pietro in aula portò il tema in discussione, il PD si astenne...
Ma non era nel programma? 
Gli altri poi votarono pure contro. 

Anche qui a parole si dice una cosa, ma nei fatti se ne fa un'altra.


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo è un discorso interessante, qualcosa di analogo è venuto fuori durante un dialogo che ho avuto con una tizia.
> Diciamo che in sintesi il punto focale era proprio votare le idee del partito.
> E' un discorso un po' OT e non riguarda soltanto il PD, ma tutti i movimenti politici.
> In linea di principio è un pensiero che sarebbe condivisibile, quello che ho sempre obbiettato è una cosa:
> ...



Vale negli altri partiti, ma nel pd ci sono le primarie...se il partito si incazza si fa fuori uno come nulla fosse, diverso è negli altri partiti dove il leader è in realtà quello che decide, berlusconi, casini, fini, vendola, di pietro....


----------



## Livestrong (21 Gennaio 2013)

Un partito di idee di cani e porci, senza offesa.... Ancora devo capire come si fa a mettere insieme la Bindi con Fassina


----------



## Livestrong (21 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Vale negli altri partiti, ma nel pd ci sono le primarie...se il partito si incazza si fa fuori uno come nulla fosse, diverso è negli altri partiti dove il leader è in realtà quello che decide, berlusconi, casini, fini, vendola, di pietro....



.. Grillo...


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> .. Grillo...



Grillo non lo messo, 1 perchè non è un partito, 2 perchè non è così, li ci sono state anche prima del pd le primarie per i candidati


----------



## Livestrong (21 Gennaio 2013)

Un leader che caccia dei militanti per propria iniziativa: se non è grillo questo....


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un leader che caccia dei militanti per propria iniziativa: se non è grillo questo....



Favia si è rivelato per quello che è infatti...


----------



## Livestrong (21 Gennaio 2013)

Se uno dopo 3 anni deve per forza mai piu ricandidarsi....


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se uno dopo 3 anni deve per forza mai piu ricandidarsi....



Voglia di mettere il **** su una poltrona, una mentalità che dovrebbe stare al di fuori del movimento e infatti è giusto così...


----------



## Solo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Il problema del PD è la sua classe dirigente, che dovrebbe essere spazzata via.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Veramente il servizio è ridotto e i prezzi maggiori, anche a livello nazionale, io il treno lo prendo. Per il resto è lì da 20 anni di cui 7 degli ultimi 16 passati da Ministro. Sul fatto che non sia corrotto hai ragione, sull'assicurazione ammetto di non essere informato. Ecco, come detto sopra lui qualcosa l'ha fatta (come Berlusconi fra l'altro, non capisco perchè consideri la tassa sui cellulari e non l'odiosa tassa di successione che lui tolse), ma ha contribuito ad affossare l'Italia con la mancanza di coraggio che ha avuto la nostra ultima generazione politica.



Non le tratte interessate dalla maggiore concorrenza di italo. prendo spesso il treno da e per ROma partendo da brescia o Milano alternando italoe freccia rossa. servizio incomiabile, risparmio di soldi pari al 30% rispetto all'anno scorso, biglietti alla mano, pulizia e servizio efficiente. viaggio in prima classe, ora executive, ma quando prenoto all'ultimo non disdegno la classe economy e nemmeno li nulla da obiettare, se non per il mancato piacere di avere il corriere in regalo la mattina e il maggior rumore. è un dato di fatto. Per non parlare di Alitalia che avendo perso clienti, ha ridotto le tariffe milano roma da 51 a 5. 
ronaldinho 88 dimostri, oltre che maleducazione, di ignorare molte cose. Se non sbaglio fai economia, dovresti studiarla meglio.I pochi piccoli passi avanti fatti nel campo delle liberalizzazioni si devono a bersani che come ministro per lo sviluppo economico si merita un 7pieno, con mezzo voto in più per la simpatia. Preferivo Renzi per questioni affettive, d'età e per comunanza di idee ma ho fiducia in Bersani.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

francy per il resto sui treni sono d'accordo con te.sorvolo sul servizio regionale lombardo.


----------



## Prinz (21 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il problema del PD è la sua classe dirigente, che dovrebbe essere spazzata via.



Quoto. A me non preoccupa nemmeno tanto lui, quanto i brontosauri che si porta dietro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se uno dopo 3 anni deve per forza mai piu ricandidarsi....


Potrei anche darti ragione, però è un dato oggettivo e chiaro che le regole del movimento sono sempre state queste, ed erano chiarissime fin dall'inizio.
Era proprio l'inizio del movimento, lo slogan iniziale, massimo 2 mandati, niente rimborsi e niente condannati.
Favia si è candidato coi 5stelle e ha aderito a questo movimento che fin dall'inizio ha messo bene in chiaro queste cose.
Ci sta che cambi idea una persona, però poi non può sollevare un casino solo perché vuole continuare anche con il terzo mandato, le regole erano e sono queste, sempre state chiarissime e limpidissime.
Nel momento che decidi di andare avanti, bene, finisci il tuo mandato e senza fare polemiche ti candidi con un altro partito.
Edit
Guarda questo video e senti cosa dice favia...
Da notare poi le parole su di pietro non proprio positive, che stridono un po' visto il partito con il quale ora si candida...
Una coerenza super insomma


----------



## Livestrong (21 Gennaio 2013)

Se per voi 2 mandati non completi (nel caso di favia meno di 3 anni di rappresentanz, le regole del m5s se non erro parlano di 2 mandati completi) sono troppi va bene cosi....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se per voi 2 mandati non completi (nel caso di favia meno di 3 anni di rappresentanz, le regole del m5s se non erro parlano di 2 mandati completi) sono troppi va bene cosi....



Il mio discorso mi pareva abbastanza chiaro ed esplicito.
Non ho mica scritto per caso che "ti darei ragione" sulla questione delle tempistiche di rappresentanza, ma qui il punto focale è un altro, il comportamento di Favia, le regole erano e sono quelle, ed erano non chiare, di più, perché ha aderito al movimento allora?
Ci sono delle regole e queste sono da rispettare, cioè pronti via già il movimento 5 stelle avrebbe dovuto cambiare il regolamento iniziale?
Per quanto non perfetto, (infatti concordo con te per la questione), era ed è comunque uno dei punti di forza della campagna dei 5stelle quella dei due mandati, con tutti gli occhi puntati addosso e quant'altro, un cambiamento di rotta in tal senso, oltre ad essere incoerente darebbe pure la percezione alle persone che poi tutta sta diversità con gli altri non c'è, proprio ciò che si vuole evitare.
Mi pare una cosa davvero semplice no?
Non sarà una cosa perfetta, ma per ricevere la fiducia delle persone bisogna iniziare dai fatti concreti e far capire che si vogliono cambiare le cose.
Dimostrando di rispettare certi dettami fai capire alle persone la tua serietà e di non essere il classico partito che a parole dice una cosa, ma poi ne fatti ne fa un'altra.
Se non hai la fiducia delle persone, le cose di certo non le puoi cambiare, se e quando il m5s sarà più maturo si avrà il tempo di discutere e migliorare queste cose, ma adesso le cose importanti ritengo siano altre.


----------



## korma (22 Gennaio 2013)

meglio averceli intorno finche' morte non ci separi...


----------



## James Watson (22 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il problema del PD è la sua classe dirigente, che dovrebbe essere spazzata via.



Quoto ma aggiungo che questa critica l'accetterei soltanto da chi nel partito ci "vive" politicamente, io, come molti altri nel nostro partito, sono il primo a dire che il rinnovamento è necessario (e nel pd si sta facendo molto più rinnovamento che da altre parti, nonostante non ci sia la percezione di questo, anzi..).
E' vero però anche che il rinnovamento non deve essere fine a se stesso e che non ci si può aspettare che il rinnovamento avvenga magicamente dal nulla o che sia qualcosa di "imposto" dall'alto o dal basso: il rinnovamento di una classe dirigente passa attraverso il confronto (e da questo fronte finalmente qualcosa si sta muovendo) e, soprattutto, la partecipazione


----------



## Francy (22 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoto ma aggiungo che questa critica l'accetterei soltanto da chi nel partito ci "vive" politicamente, io, come molti altri nel nostro partito, sono il primo a dire che il rinnovamento è necessario (e nel pd si sta facendo molto più rinnovamento che da altre parti, nonostante non ci sia la percezione di questo, anzi..).
> E' vero però anche che il rinnovamento non deve essere fine a se stesso e che non ci si può aspettare che il rinnovamento avvenga magicamente dal nulla o che sia qualcosa di "imposto" dall'alto o dal basso: il rinnovamento di una classe dirigente passa attraverso il confronto (e da questo fronte finalmente qualcosa si sta muovendo) e, soprattutto, la partecipazione



Credo che in questo probabilmente sei vicino alla mia idea. Il rinnovamento, per me, parte dalla "testa" del pesce, e mai come quest'anno abbiamo avuto l'occasione di portarlo a termine. Avremmo potuto avere un bel duello politico quest'anno: Alfano-Renzi. La sconfitta della politica sta nel fatto che il duello 2013 è ancora Berlusconi-Bersani, che avrebbe potuto essere quello del 1994...


----------



## James Watson (22 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Credo che in questo probabilmente sei vicino alla mia idea. Il rinnovamento, per me, parte dalla "testa" del pesce, e mai come quest'anno abbiamo avuto l'occasione di portarlo a termine. Avremmo potuto avere un bel duello politico quest'anno: Alfano-Renzi. La sconfitta della politica sta nel fatto che il duello 2013 è ancora Berlusconi-Bersani, che avrebbe potuto essere quello del 1994...



Su questo non posso che concordare in toto..
d'altro canto, ci sono state le primarie e l'elettorato si è espresso in questo modo (purtroppo).. speriamo che cambi il vento al più presto (già la vittoria dell'onda giovane alle primarie per i parlamentari mi fa ben sperare.)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Gennaio 2013)

https://youmedia.fanpage.it/video/ab/UP6y9-Swn1C6NYUN

un buon motivo per non votare bersani


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)












No,non è un fake,la trovate sulla pagina FB ufficiale


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un partito di idee di cani e porci, senza offesa.... Ancora devo capire come si fa a mettere insieme la Bindi con Fassina



O Monti con Vendola...


----------



## Doctore (26 Gennaio 2013)

Alla fine chi decide la plitica del centrosinistra sara la camusso.


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> c'è molta disinformazione nelle vostre parole. Non sono un fan di bersani ma ricordatevi sempre che, se risparmiate sulla vs assicurazione sulla prima macchina entrando con la classe di vs padre, se non pagate l'odiosa tassa sulle ricariche cellulari, se prendete il treno e laqualità del servizio è migliorata e i prezzi drasticamente ridotti (non parlo dei regionali ma dei collegamenti nazionali), è tutto merito suo. Rispetto a berlusconi ha il pregio della serietà e dell'onestà, non è corrotto ne ********** na ha mai intrattenuto rapporti con mafiosi.
> svegliatev.



Il problema di Bersani è che fa riferimento a un elettorato a cui queste cose non importano. E soprattutto che queste cose le faceva perché sotto all'ex democristiano, però da capo del PD non ha saputo imporsi sui suoi e non è detto che si comporti come faceva sotto Prodi: ironicamente Bersani è più Bersani se sta sotto qualcuno piuttosto che se è lui a comandare.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se per voi 2 mandati non completi (nel caso di favia meno di 3 anni di rappresentanz, le regole del m5s se non erro parlano di 2 mandati completi) sono troppi va bene cosi....



Per me è una boiata antidemocratica, andrebbero candidate persone anche dopo 10 mandati e con reati alle spalle.


----------



## James Watson (26 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> O Monti con Vendola...



A perché, Monti adesso si candida nel PD?


(@doctore: proprio non riuscite ancora a capire la differenza tra sindacato e partito eh, di coccio, proprio, come se la "politica" di un partito sia esclusivamente limitata alla politica sul lavoro.. tutto il resto, per voi, sembra non esistere.)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



vota DC ha scritto:


> Il problema di Bersani è che fa riferimento a un elettorato a cui queste cose non importano. E soprattutto che queste cose le faceva perché sotto all'ex democristiano, però da capo del PD non ha saputo imporsi sui suoi e non è detto che si comporti come faceva sotto Prodi: ironicamente Bersani è più Bersani se sta sotto qualcuno piuttosto che se è lui a comandare.



ma per favore.
Non ha saputo imporsi sui suoi? lo sai che non sono bersaniano ma ti vorrei ricordare che bersani ha vinto nettamente le primarie del csx contro un candidato agguerrito come Renzi..


----------



## James Watson (26 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Alla fine chi decide la plitica del centrosinistra sara la camusso.



Posto che questo non è nient'altro che uno slogan, usato come un'anatema dalle forze del centrodestra...posto che come ho scritto sopra, se non vi è ancora chiara la differenza tra partito e sindacato siamo messi un po' male..mi sono connesso per aggiungere questa considerazione:
la politica sul lavoro del centrosinistra potrà anche essere molto più vicina a quella della cigl rispetto a qualunque altra coalizione (eppure non è poi così vicina come molti di voi pensano), mi si dovrebbe spiegare quale insano ragionamento vi porti a concludere che la politica del centrosinistra la decida la camusso (che fa, fino a prova contraria, la segretaria della CIGL, non del PD (vedi sopra)) e soprattutto mi si dovrebbe spiegare che cosa ci sarebbe di tanto scandolo SE anche così fosse.. non mi sembra che negli altri partiti siano messi tanto diversamente, c'è Casaleggio per Grillo,


----------



## DiAvLe MaTt (26 Gennaio 2013)

Mah, per il supporto esplicito che ha avuto dal partito e dagli altri candidati io per vittoria schiacciante intenderei l'85/90%.

E sono tutt'ora convinto che con Renzi il PD avrebbe governato praticamente senza il bisogno di scendere a patti con vendola o chiunque altro


----------



## James Watson (26 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Alla fine chi decide la plitica del centrosinistra sara la camusso.



A parte il fatto che questo non è niente altro che uno slogan, come ho scritto prima se non vi è chiara la differenza tra un sindacato e un partito stiamo messi un po' male, ma soprattutto mi si dovrebbe spiegare su quali basi facciate questa affermazione: la politica sul lavoro del centrosinistra potrà anche essere vicina alle idee della CIGL più di qualsiasi altro partito/coalizione politica (e non è poi così vicina rispetto a quello che pensate), ma dire che la politica sarà decisa dalla Camusso è, francamente, ridicolo. 
Si spara a zero sul centrosinistra con affermazioni di questo tipo, purtroppo non vedo la stessa capacità zelante di fare critica quando si parla di altri movimenti: nel M5s c'è Casaleggio dietro a Grillo, nel centrodestra sappiamo tutti che chiunque sia il presidente del consiglio (e ancora non si sono espressi in questo senso) a tirare le fila sarà Berlusconi.. questo per il centrosinistra (posto che sia vero ma non lo è affatto che comandi la Camusso) non va bene e si fa un gran sbraitare, mentre per gli altri va tutto bene... comodo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DiAvLe MaTt ha scritto:


> Mah, per il supporto esplicito che ha avuto dal partito e dagli altri candidati io per vittoria schiacciante intenderei l'85/90%.
> 
> E sono tutt'ora convinto che con Renzi il PD avrebbe governato praticamente senza il bisogno di scendere a patti con vendola o chiunque altro



Sulla seconda parte ti do ragione anche se non avremo mai la controprova.. sulla prima parte potrei anche essere d'accordo, non bisogna però dimenticare che alle primarie votavano gli elettori, non i segretari di partito (e per fortuna), e se devo fare una critica alla mia parte politica sta proprio nel fatto che, a volte, la classe dirigente non si rendeva conto degli umori della pancia del suo elettorato..


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ma per favore.
> Non ha saputo imporsi sui suoi? lo sai che non sono bersaniano ma ti vorrei ricordare che bersani ha vinto nettamente le primarie del csx contro un candidato agguerrito come Renzi..



Per imporsi dico dare ordini. Per fare un esempio gli è toccato mendicare aiuto a Ignazio Marino che lo stava diffamando incessantemente dalle primarie precedenti. Renzi era solo il sindaco di Firenze, l'aver avuto più voti di Vendola è più eclatante, l'essersi fatto mettere in difficoltà da Renzi è imbarazzante.


----------



## DiAvLe MaTt (26 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sulla seconda parte ti do ragione anche se non avremo mai la controprova.. sulla prima parte potrei anche essere d'accordo, non bisogna però dimenticare che alle primarie votavano gli elettori, non i segretari di partito (e per fortuna), e se devo fare una critica alla mia parte politica sta proprio nel fatto che, a volte, la classe dirigente non si rendeva conto degli umori della pancia del suo elettorato..



Io ho votato alle primarie e devo ancora decidere come voterò a febbraio ma per il momento sono orientato a non confermare il mio voto al PD, tutto bello, giusto fare le primarie (ci mancherebbe), l'unica cosa che a mio modo di vedere è stato sbagliato è stato l'appoggio plateale dato dal partito prima e dal partito e dagli altri candidati poi ad una parte di fatto secondo me instradando molti elettori. Magari mi sbaglio, non mi permetterei mai di pretendere che quello che esce dalle mie labbra sia la verità ma io vivo in una città (provincia) "rossa" da secoli e secoli, qui i ds, l'ulivo e il pd adesso hanno sempre vinto le elezioni e le vinceranno per molto molto tempo presumo ma la cosa "brutta" è che per molta gente (soprattutto quella più anziana) quello che dice IL partito (pd adesso, ds e pci prima ecc.) è legge e guai a "sgarrare". Se è così (come penso) anche da altre parti, e visto e considerato che queste cose si sanno, secondo me il partito ha "giocato" su questo fatto e non è stata proprio una cosa bellissima.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> A perché, Monti adesso si candida nel PD?
> 
> 
> (@doctore: proprio non riuscite ancora a capire la differenza tra sindacato e partito eh, di coccio, proprio, come se la "politica" di un partito sia esclusivamente limitata alla politica sul lavoro.. tutto il resto, per voi, sembra non esistere.)
> ...



Certamente no, ma l'equivoco dell'alleanza post elettorale con Monti non e' durato due giorni, e mi pare sia stato portato avanti abbastanza scientemente.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Posto che questo non è nient'altro che uno slogan, usato come un'anatema dalle forze del centrodestra...posto che come ho scritto sopra, se non vi è ancora chiara la differenza tra partito e sindacato siamo messi un po' male..mi sono connesso per aggiungere questa considerazione:
> la politica sul lavoro del centrosinistra potrà anche essere molto più vicina a quella della cigl rispetto a qualunque altra coalizione (eppure non è poi così vicina come molti di voi pensano), mi si dovrebbe spiegare quale insano ragionamento vi porti a concludere che la politica del centrosinistra la decida la camusso (che fa, fino a prova contraria, la segretaria della CIGL, non del PD (vedi sopra)) e soprattutto mi si dovrebbe spiegare che cosa ci sarebbe di tanto scandolo SE anche così fosse.. non mi sembra che negli altri partiti siano messi tanto diversamente, c'è Casaleggio per Grillo,


Ma secondo me non dovrebbe essere vista male in via assoluta l'associazione pd camusso. E' legittima, perche' tendenzialmente un tesserato CGIL vota pd o rifondazione o affini, ne consegue che chi sta in cima debba fare gli interessi di chi l'ha eletto. E' democrazia pura in fondo. Poi, che io personalmente non creda nella democrazia quale valore assoluto, e' un altro discorso.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> A perché, Monti adesso si candida nel PD?
> 
> 
> (@doctore: proprio non riuscite ancora a capire la differenza tra sindacato e partito eh, di coccio, proprio, come se la "politica" di un partito sia esclusivamente limitata alla politica sul lavoro.. tutto il resto, per voi, sembra non esistere.)
> ...


C e lo stesso denominatore cgl e pd-patrimoniale e aumento della tassazione per le politiche sociali.Mi spiace watson ma il collegamento che c e con la cgl e il pd e' uguale a mps e pd anche se sono due contesti diversi.


----------



## James Watson (27 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> C e lo stesso denominatore cgl e pd-patrimoniale e aumento della tassazione per le politiche sociali.Mi spiace watson ma il collegamento che c e con la cgl e il pd e' uguale a mps e pd anche se sono due contesti diversi.



Non è per dire, ma, ancora una volta, denoti la tua conoscenza del personaggio Bersani.

La Stampa - Bersani: “No alla patrimoniale”

La Camusso, guardacaso, invece si è espressa più e più volte a favore.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non è per dire, ma, ancora una volta, denoti la tua conoscenza del personaggio Bersani.
> 
> La Stampa - Bersani: “No alla patrimoniale”
> 
> La Camusso, guardacaso, invece si è espressa più e più volte a favore.


Certo dopo che berlusconi ha detto tolgo l imu alla prima casa cosa doveva dire bersani?Finco a qualche mese fa bersani era favorevolissimo alla patrimoniale.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ammettendo che il PD metta una patrimoniale (a me non risulta), per voi sarebbe una brutta cosa pagare meno tasse e farne pagare di più a chi guadagna milioni di euro? La patrimoniale che ha messo Monti (l'IMU è una patrimoniale) è un massacro sociale e, se vogliamo, incostituzionale. Bersani, da quanto ho sentito, ha proposto di togliere l'IMU alle fasce più deboli per aumentarla a quelle più forti.

E parlo da "indeciso".


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ammettendo che il PD metta una patrimoniale (a me non risulta), per voi sarebbe una brutta cosa pagare meno tasse e farne pagare di più a chi guadagna milioni di euro? La patrimoniale che ha messo Monti (l'IMU è una patrimoniale) è un massacro sociale e, se vogliamo, incostituzionale. Bersani, da quanto ho sentito, ha proposto di togliere l'IMU alle fasce più deboli per aumentarla a quelle più forti.
> 
> E parlo da "indeciso".


Togliamo l imu e mettiamo una patrimoniale...magari.Anche se i problemi economici di un paese non si risolvono in questo modo


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Togliamo l imu e mettiamo una patrimoniale...magari.Anche se i problemi economici di un paese non si risolvono in questo modo



Che non si risolvano i problemi mi pare ovvio, però inizi a dare quelle 200-400 euro in più (non so adesso quanto si paga di IMU nei vari comuni) alle famiglie più deboli ed in qualche modo fai ripartire in minima parte i consumi. In sostanza, mantieni lo stesso incasso dell'IMU tassando di più, ad esempio, chi ha 2-3 case e guadagna tipo 100-200mila euro all'anno (che non gli cambia la vita) e allo stesso tempo incassi di più con l'IVA. Non mi pare una cosa esagerata in un momento come questo, sicuramente meglio della roba proposta dai francesi di tassare il 75% a chi guadagna un milione...


----------



## Solo (27 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ammettendo che il PD metta una patrimoniale (a me non risulta), per voi sarebbe una brutta cosa pagare meno tasse e farne pagare di più a chi guadagna milioni di euro? La patrimoniale che ha messo Monti (l'IMU è una patrimoniale) è un massacro sociale e, se vogliamo, incostituzionale. Bersani, da quanto ho sentito, ha proposto di togliere l'IMU alle fasce più deboli per aumentarla a quelle più forti.
> 
> E parlo da "indeciso".


Se dobbiamo fare patrimoniali per chiudere i buchi di bilancio, lasciamo stare. Se fai l'IMU le famiglie non possono caricarsi la casa sulle spalle e scappare in Svizzera, se fai la patrimoniale i ricchi prendono e scappano al volo. Basta guardare cosa sta succedendo in Francia con la super IRPEF di Hollande. Basta guardare il *danno *che hanno fatto le tasse sul lusso: previsti 387 milioni di entrate, incassati 92 milioni. Quanti sono i minori introiti legati al turismo perso per queste tasse? 700 milioni. Settecento milioni, solo per il settore del turismo. Ma sicuramente la sinistra sarà contenta, vanno loro a spiegarglielo agli albergatori che idiozia è stata. 

Non puoi fare gettito semplicemente tassando i ricchi, è così in ogni paese.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo fare patrimoniali per chiudere i buchi di bilancio, lasciamo stare. Se fai l'IMU le famiglie non possono caricarsi la casa sulle spalle e scappare in Svizzera, se fai la patrimoniale i ricchi prendono e scappano al volo. Basta guardare cosa sta succedendo in Francia con la super IRPEF di Hollande. Basta guardare il *danno *che hanno fatto le tasse sul lusso: previsti 387 milioni di entrate, incassati 92 milioni. Quanti sono i minori introiti legati al turismo perso per queste tasse? 700 milioni. Settecento milioni, solo per il settore del turismo. Ma sicuramente la sinistra sarà contenta, vanno loro a spiegarglielo agli albergatori che idiozia è stata.
> 
> Non puoi fare gettito semplicemente tassando i ricchi, è così in ogni paese.


Infatti Bersani ha proposto di aumentare l'IMU sulla seconda e terza casa o sulle case di lusso e toglierla per chi paga fino a 400-500€, non mi pare una cattiva proposta.

Berlusconi dice di poterla togliere sperando di trovare i soldi con il gioco d'azzardo. L'ha già tolta una volta e ci ha mandato quasi in default (senza considerare che era già prevista nel federalismo fiscale).


Bersani sarà anche del PD, però è anche vero che fa parte di una ala "più riformista". Probabilmente ha fatto più liberalizzazioni lui in 2 anni da ministro che Berlusconi in 10 anni di governo


----------



## Solo (27 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Infatti Bersani ha proposto di aumentare l'IMU sulla seconda e terza casa o sulle case di lusso e toglierla per chi paga fino a 400-500€, non mi pare una cattiva proposta.
> 
> Berlusconi dice di poterla togliere sperando di trovare i soldi con il gioco d'azzardo. L'ha già tolta una volta e ci ha mandato quasi in default (senza considerare che era già prevista nel federalismo fiscale).
> 
> ...


Sì, sul rimodulare l'IMU posso essere d'accordo, ma occhio pensare di scaricare tutto il carico fiscale sui ricchi, come ho scritto sopra.

Comunque, per la cronaca, nella situazione attuale non è certo ridando 500 euro all'anno alle famiglie che fai ripartire i consumi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ormai manca poco per sapere se sarà il nuovo Presidente del Consiglio....


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Il centro sinistra non ha, da solo, la maggioranza. Cosa farà ora Bersani?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il centro sinistra non ha, da solo, la maggioranza. Cosa farà ora Bersani?



Consultarsi con i partiti per vedere se ci sono gli estremi per un governo di coalizione. Ma farebbe bene a dimettersi.


----------



## tequilad (26 Febbraio 2013)

Io se fossi in lui mi nasconderei...ha perso le elezioni più facili da vincere degli ultimi 200 anni!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Consultarsi con i partiti per vedere se ci sono gli estremi per un governo di coalizione. Ma farebbe bene a dimettersi.



Perché dovrebbe dimettersi? Ora ha la responsabilità di provarci.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe dimettersi? Ora ha la responsabilità di provarci.



Perché è un fallito. Si fosse messo da parte per candidare Renzi ora il PD sarebbe un partito serio, pulito e pronto per governare.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Perché è un fallito. Si fosse messo da parte per candidare Renzi ora il PD sarebbe un partito serio, pulito e pronto per governare.



.....non so da dove prendi la *certezza* che Renzi avrebbe fatto meglio in queste elezioni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Perché è un fallito. Si fosse messo da parte per candidare Renzi ora il PD sarebbe un partito serio, pulito e pronto per governare.



.....non so da dove prendi la *certezza* che Renzi avrebbe fatto meglio in queste elezioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Perché è un fallito. Si fosse messo da parte per candidare Renzi ora il PD sarebbe un partito serio, pulito e pronto per governare.



Esatto mettere un primo ministro 38 enne sarebbe sinonimo di cambiamento, visto che in Italia i dinosauri fanno da padrone. A me sarebbe piaciuto uno cosi giovane alla guida del paese


----------



## Stex (26 Febbraio 2013)

che si siano pentiti di non aver messo renzi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> che si siano pentiti di non aver messo renzi?



Con Renzi il PD avrebbe vinto senza problemi.


----------



## Stex (26 Febbraio 2013)

con renzi forse lo avrei votato pure io... che non sono di sicuro di sinistra, ma dopo quella farsa di primarie...


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....non so da dove prendi la *certezza* che Renzi avrebbe fatto meglio in queste elezioni.



Siamo sinceri blu, Bersani ha fallito. FALLITO! Ha sbagliato TUTTO ciò che era possibile sbagliare!

E' vero che si tratta pur sempre di Berlusconi, ma probabilmente con Renzi Berlusconi non si sarebbe candidato. Molti elettori di destra avrebbero votato Renzi e con loro anche molti giovani. O amici universitari di destra che mi hanno detto che se si fosse candidato il toscano lo avrebbero votato senza pensarci, perché per loro rappresentava il nuovo. Un po' quello che rappresenta il M5S per i suoi elettori. 

Renzi avrebbe "rottamato" l'attuale classe dirigente del PD, uno dei motivi principali del fiasco di queste elezioni. Vero che ha pesato molto il caso MPS e che molto probabilmente avrebbe pesato anche con Renzi candidato premier, ma io sono certo che con Renzi e non Bersani a questo punto staremo parlando di un nuovo governo per l'Italia e non di un possibile governo inciucio". 

Tutto questo te lo sta dicendo uno che non impazzisce per Renzi


----------



## Stex (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Siamo sinceri blu, Bersani ha fallito. FALLITO! Ha sbagliato TUTTO ciò che era possibile sbagliare!
> 
> E' vero che si tratta pur sempre di Berlusconi, ma probabilmente con Renzi Berlusconi non si sarebbe candidato. Molti elettori di destra avrebbero votato Renzi e con loro anche molti giovani. O amici universitari di destra che mi hanno detto che se si fosse candidato il toscano lo avrebbero votato senza pensarci, perché per loro rappresentava il nuovo. Un po' quello che rappresenta il M5S per i suoi elettori.
> 
> ...



esatto. era il nuovo. quando silvio ha visto che c'era bersani non ha avuto problemi a candidarsi... alla fine bersani ha fatto la campagna elettorare piu insulsa del mondo. sicuro di vincere ha perso.
ridicolo.


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2013)

Che patetico incapace. E' riuscito a fare peggio di Occhetto.


----------



## James Watson (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi lo sapete, sono un renziano convinto della prima ora..
dopo questa doverosa premessa, posto che, purtroppo, bisogna dimostrare che renzi avrebbe stravinto (con i se e i ma non si va da nessuna parte), che vi piaccia o no a sinistra le cose funzionano così: ci sono le primarie e chi vince le primarie è il candidato.
Vorrei ricordare a più d'uno che ci sono stati diversi casi in cui le primarie sono state vinte da chi non aveva direttamente l'appoggio della classe dirigente.
Detto questo, è l'ennesima dimostrazione che la classe dirigente, i militanti e l'elettorato hanno un grosso problema di "comunicazione interna", sto scrivendo il discorso di stasera e credo che sarà fuoco e fiamme verso la struttura del partito. Vi faccio sapere poi se mi espelleranno xD


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Siamo sinceri blu, Bersani ha fallito. FALLITO! Ha sbagliato TUTTO ciò che era possibile sbagliare!
> 
> E' vero che si tratta pur sempre di Berlusconi, ma probabilmente con Renzi Berlusconi non si sarebbe candidato. Molti elettori di destra avrebbero votato Renzi e con loro anche molti giovani. O amici universitari di destra che mi hanno detto che se si fosse candidato il toscano lo avrebbero votato senza pensarci, perché per loro rappresentava il nuovo. Un po' quello che rappresenta il M5S per i suoi elettori.
> 
> ...



Kurt, senza dubbio Renzi avrebbe pescato dei voti da destra ma, secondo me, ne avrebbe persi a sinistra.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo sapete, sono un renziano convinto della prima ora..
> dopo questa doverosa premessa, posto che, purtroppo, bisogna dimostrare che renzi avrebbe stravinto (con i se e i ma non si va da nessuna parte), che vi piaccia o no a sinistra le cose funzionano così: ci sono le primarie e chi vince le primarie è il candidato.
> Vorrei ricordare a più d'uno che ci sono stati diversi casi in cui le primarie sono state vinte da chi non aveva direttamente l'appoggio della classe dirigente.
> Detto questo, è l'ennesima dimostrazione che la classe dirigente, i militanti e l'elettorato hanno un grosso problema di "comunicazione interna", sto scrivendo il discorso di stasera e credo che sarà fuoco e fiamme verso la struttura del partito. Vi faccio sapere poi se mi espelleranno xD



James, avevamo una grossissima opportunità. Al diavolo le primarie, bisognava candidare Renzi. Purtroppo sappiamo il motivo per cui non hanno voluto e di sicuro non centrano le primarie.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kurt, senza dubbio Renzi avrebbe pescato dei voti da destra ma, secondo me, ne avrebbe persi a sinistra.



E' quello che ho sentito dire e magari in parte è vero. Ma allo stesso tempo non ne sono molto convinto.


----------



## Dexter (26 Febbraio 2013)

il peggio è chi,dopo aver constatato che c'era bersani e non renzi,ha votato uguale pd.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> il peggio è chi,dopo aver constatato che c'era bersani e non renzi,ha votato uguale pd.



Sono il peggio


----------



## Dexter (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sono il peggio


vanne fiero  no vabè,forse te la giochi con chi non sa nemmeno per chi ha votato (M5S)


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

perdente nato,e' stata la sua Caporetto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> vanne fiero  no vabè,forse te la giochi con chi non sa nemmeno per chi ha votato (M5S)



o con chi ha votato berlusconi


----------



## Dexter (26 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> o con chi ha votato berlusconi


io ho votato monti,dopo averlo insultato a più riprese  ma chi ha votato berlusconi lo vedo meno pazzo di chi ha votato il capo ultrà o bersani


----------



## Gekyn (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> James, avevamo una grossissima opportunità. Al diavolo le primarie, bisognava candidare Renzi. Purtroppo sappiamo il motivo per cui non hanno voluto e di sicuro non centrano le primarie.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


 

Sarebbero andati a SEL, cmq sarebbero rimasti in coalizione


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo sapete, sono un renziano convinto della prima ora..
> dopo questa doverosa premessa, posto che, purtroppo, bisogna dimostrare che renzi avrebbe stravinto (con i se e i ma non si va da nessuna parte), che vi piaccia o no a sinistra le cose funzionano così: ci sono le primarie e chi vince le primarie è il candidato.
> Vorrei ricordare a più d'uno che ci sono stati diversi casi in cui le primarie sono state vinte da chi non aveva direttamente l'appoggio della classe dirigente.
> Detto questo, è l'ennesima dimostrazione che la classe dirigente, i militanti e l'elettorato hanno un grosso problema di "comunicazione interna", sto scrivendo il discorso di stasera e credo che sarà fuoco e fiamme verso la struttura del partito. Vi faccio sapere poi se mi espelleranno xD



Primarie farsa specchietto per le allodole e per di più truccate. Ah attento a sbraitare troppo contro la nomenklatura all'interno del partito. Io nel mio piccolo ne so qualcosa


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Febbraio 2013)

IL pd si e' sparato nei ..... con le primarie. Se fossero stati statisti veri avrebbero fatto renzi premier e basta. I vecchi del pci avrebbero votato a malincuore per il fiorentino e i giovani democratici avrebbero votato per renzi anzichè virare su grillo.
cosi' facendo il pd ha scelto di consolidare il suo vecchio elettorato (che sarebbe stato comunque fedele a renzi) attorno a bersani e hanno rinunciato al voto delle nuove generazioni che sono andate con grillo.

se fossero stati degli statisti lo avrebbero fatto, ma si sa per la maggior parte il quartier generale del pd viene dai maccheroni delle feste dell'unità e dalle piazze di "bandiera rossa trionferà" e quindi hanno optato per le primarie che e' il più populista degli strumenti dove la vecchietta vota perchè le offri il caffè a piazza del popolo


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

I vecchi del pci voterebbero pure satana sotto le insegne del pd, sopratutto nelle regioni rosse


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Febbraio 2013)

infatti per questo dico che se avessero azzardato renzi premier senza primarie avrebbero rinunciato al 2% di vendola ma avrebbero avuto l'appoggio di monti e un buon 5-7 % dei giovani chee han votato grillo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> infatti per questo dico che se avessero azzardato renzi premier senza primarie avrebbero rinunciato al 2% di vendola ma avrebbero avuto l'appoggio di monti e un buon 5-7 % dei giovani chee han votato grillo



Sono solo supposizioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2013)

bersani è un fallito ... ha perso da solo queste elezioni.. è l'emblema della mediocrità di questo paese...


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> infatti per questo dico che se avessero azzardato renzi premier senza primarie avrebbero rinunciato al 2% di vendola ma avrebbero avuto l'appoggio di monti e un buon 5-7 % dei giovani chee han votato grillo



Hai ragione, io avrei votato monti-renzi ad esempio


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono solo supposizioni.



non sono un sondaggista ma conosco molti giovani che : "mi piace renzi" "noooo ha vinto bersani le primarie?" " allora voto grillo"

- - - Aggiornato - - -

non conosco nessun vecchio che. "se vince renzi le primarie voto ingroia"


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> non sono un sondaggista ma conosco molti giovani che : "mi piace renzi" "noooo ha vinto bersani le primarie?" " allora voto grillo"
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> non conosco nessun vecchio che. "se vince renzi le primarie voto ingroia"



Strano che allora le primarie le abbia vinte Bersani. Perché i tanti giovani che volevano Renzi non hanno votato in massa per lui alle primarie?


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Strano che allora le primarie le abbia vinte Bersani. Perché i tanti giovani che volevano Renzi non hanno votato in massa per lui alle primarie?



Perche i giovani del pd sono meno dei vecchi inossidabili del pci


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Febbraio 2013)

alle primarie lo zoccolo duro del pd ci va. i giovani non vanno. e' uno strumento che piace ai militanti ma l'elettorato e' vario. alle primarie sono andati in 3 milioni ma il potenziale elettorato del pd e' maggiore. se vuoi vincere le elezioni devi concentrarti su quelli indecisi o non schierati che sono da sempre l'ago della bilancia non spendere energie per consolidare il tuo zoccolo duro che tanto vota per te comunque. le primarie vanno bene in un bipolarismo come quelloo americano dove ci sono solo 2 paritti e non ci può essere dispersione di voti. in italia c sono 2000 partiti e quindi se sbagli candidato dalle primarie rischi di perdere gli indecisi a favore appunto di altre proposte di partiti che non entreranno nemmeno in parlamento.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perche i giovani del pd sono meno dei vecchi inossidabili del pci



.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perche i giovani del pd sono meno dei vecchi inossidabili del pci



Renzi ha perso le primarie solo perché tutti quelli che a parole dicevano di volerlo poi di fatto non lo hanno sostenuto.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Febbraio 2013)

renzi ha perso perche' i vecchi vanno a votare le primarie e seguono le direttive degli ex pci mentre i giovani r gli importantissimi indecisi alle primarie non vanno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2013)

mi ha deluso...non pensavo di rimpiangere Renzi


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> renzi ha perso perche' i vecchi vanno a votare le primarie e seguono le direttive degli ex pci mentre i giovani r gli importantissimi indecisi alle primarie non vanno



Questo è il motivo perché non ha ottenuto la maggioranza al primo turno, ma al secondo turno è perché voleva rottamare tutti e quindi i vari Vendola, Tabacci e persino Casini hanno sostenuto Bersani.


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

pare che voglia sostenere un governo di minoranza al Senato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2013)

Bersani sta parlando.... Sembra un morto vivente


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

parla di politica europea del lavoro...Grillo non potra' essere d'accordo


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Bersani:"Non mi dimetto, resto alla guida del PD".*


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

se il Pd alle prossime elezioni (vicine) non presenta Renzi continuerà a fare figure di M ad oltranza.


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Primarie farsa specchietto per le allodole e per di più truccate. Ah attento a sbraitare troppo contro la nomenklatura all'interno del partito. Io nel mio piccolo ne so qualcosa



Bla bla bla bla bla.
Ancora una volta le solite accuse: l'ho già detto più di una volta, è inutile blaterale senza avere le prove. Nel mio paese ha stravinto renzi al primo turno. Se le primarie fossero truccate non sarebbe mai successo che i candidati di segreteria le perdessero (hai presente come vendola ebbe a suo tempo la candidatura alle regionali della puglia?).


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (27 Febbraio 2013)

avanti matteo!


----------



## Doctore (27 Febbraio 2013)

Se torna renzi ci leviamo dalle palle berlusconi e grillo


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2013)

Prima di tutto bisognerà capire che cosa si deciderà di fare all'interno del partito. Pare abbastanza scontato che si vada verso un periodo di rinnovamento e profonda autocritica interna (ma con questa dirigenza mai dire mai..), non è secondario nemmeno l'aspetto tecnico: ossia, come si andrà verso la scelta di un nuovo segretario (il mandato di bersani scade l'anno prossimo, se non si dimette prima).. congresso o nuove primarie del pd?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> avanti matteo!



Arriverà presto il suo turno.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2013)

Da La Repubblica, Renzi: "Niente baratti, sfidiamo Grillo. Non pugnalo Bersani ma non ha convinto"


----------



## prd7 (1 Marzo 2013)

MA quale Renzi e Renzi...
Il problema del PD è l'ala democristiana e conservatorista, di cui Renzi è uno dei rappresentanti.

Con Renzi avresti si guadagnato alcuni voti a centro,centro-dx ma pensi a sinistra, come ad esempio il mio. Mai avrei votato alla coalizione del PD.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> MA quale Renzi e Renzi...
> Il problema del PD è l'ala democristiana e conservatorista, di cui Renzi è uno dei rappresentanti.
> 
> Con Renzi avresti si guadagnato alcuni voti a centro,centro-dx ma pensi a sinistra, come ad esempio il mio. Mai avrei votato alla coalizione del PD.



Concordo, ma io dico comunque che con Renzi il csx avrebbe avuto più opportunità di vincere.


----------



## prd7 (1 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma io dico comunque che con Renzi il csx avrebbe avuto più opportunità di vincere.



Ah, su questo forse si...
visto che l'Italia, storicamente, è sempre stata una nazione moderata e conservatrice.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ah, su questo forse si...
> visto che l'Italia, storicamente, è sempre stata una nazione moderata e conservatrice.



Ma oltre a questo basta considerare il M5S. La gente ha votato in massa il Movimento anche grazie alla ventata di novità che avrebbe portato in parlamento, oltre che per altre ragioni arcinote, e di conseguenza sono sicuro che la pulizia che avrebbe attuato Renzi all'interno del partito (pulizia della classe dirigente, perché comunque Zavol a parte il rinnovamento dei candidati c'è stato) avrebbe convinto il proprio elettorato deluso a votarli di nuovo anziché M5S o altro.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2013)

Riceverà l'incarico per il nuovo Governo?


----------



## Livestrong (19 Marzo 2013)

Dovrebbe semplicemente dimettersi se avesse un po' di dignità, fare un passo indietro e non presentarsi nemmeno alle consultazioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2013)

Alle consultazioni ?? questo non dovrebbe piu presentarsi in politica... ha fatto la figura del perdente quale è facendosi recuperare dal nano... 

la sinistra pensasse a presentare gente seria e non più sti cessi che non contano nulla..


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Alle consultazioni ?? questo non dovrebbe piu presentarsi in politica... ha fatto la figura del perdente quale è facendosi recuperare dal nano...
> 
> la sinistra pensasse a presentare gente seria e non più sti cessi che non contano nulla..


Se si presenteranno persone come il dinamico duo Grillo-Casaleggio che non sono stati eletti non vedo perchè non debba andare Bersani...


----------



## Mou (19 Marzo 2013)

Bersani è l'emblema della vecchia sinistra gerontocratica e corrotta. Mi offende sapere che ancora non si è dimesso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Se si presenteranno persone come il dinamico duo Grillo-Casaleggio che non sono stati eletti non vedo perchè non debba andare Bersani...



Grillo e Casaleggio sono le menti di un movimento che alle elezioni ha fatto un miracolo in termini di numeri, Bersani è quello che ha resuscitato Berlusconi. Ho detto tutto.


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2013)

Una persona seria al posto suo si sarebbe dimessa e ritirata a vita privata per la vergogna.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Oggi incarico per il nuovo Governo?


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Oggi incarico per il nuovo Governo?



o magari il presidente del Senato Grasso che non ha smentito


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2013)

Riuscirà Bersani a formare un Governo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Riuscirà Bersani a formare un Governo?


----------



## Livestrong (22 Marzo 2013)

Non é questione di riuscire ma quanto piuttosto di volerlo fare


----------



## Solo (26 Marzo 2013)

E' completamente uscito di testa. Oggi con chi le fa le consultazioni? Bud Spencer?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Marzo 2013)

Eccola qui l'apoteosi del perdente... è talmente un fallito che adesso ha dovuto mettersi a 90 e fare l'inciucio con il nano per non perdere la poltrona... 

una cosa ridicola ... degno finale ( perchè da domani sarà impresentabile ) di una figura politica che non è servita a nulla , se non ad evitare al PD di avere il cavallo vincente RENZI... perchè ovviamente il PD ..perdenti fino al midollo hanno scelto il vecchio parruccone al posto del giovane destinato alla vittoria... 

e poi ci chiediamo perchè il nano è ancora li a fregare la gente..


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Eccola qui l'apoteosi del perdente... è talmente un fallito che adesso ha dovuto mettersi a 90 e fare l'inciucio con il nano per non perdere la poltrona...
> 
> una cosa ridicola ... degno finale ( perchè da domani sarà impresentabile ) di una figura politica che non è servita a nulla , se non ad evitare al PD di avere il cavallo vincente RENZI... perchè ovviamente il PD ..perdenti fino al midollo hanno scelto il vecchio parruccone al posto del giovane destinato alla vittoria...
> 
> e poi ci chiediamo perchè il nano è ancora li a fregare la gente..



Sono palesemente d'accordo col nano, dai. Cioè non si spiega il perchè continuino ad ostinarsi a non capire nulla e perchè non lo hanno fatto fuori quando ne hanno avuto l'opportunità. Per me non meriterebbero più fiducia dai tempi dei primi governi Prodi e D'Alema.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Il tentativo di formare il Governo da parte di Bersani è fallito.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Bersani: io un problema? Pronto a farmi da parte
'Il Paese chiede una guida. No al governissimo, è politica nel fortino. Prima di tutto c'e' l'Italia'

Ansa


----------



## Livestrong (2 Aprile 2013)

Se prima di tutto c'é l'Italia allora dimettiti subito


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se prima di tutto c'é l'Italia allora dimettiti subito


non succedera' mai


----------



## vota DC (5 Aprile 2013)

Vergognoso questa sera. Ha cercato di privatizzare l'aria, persino Schwarzenegger è dovuto intervenire.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi in piazza, da Bari, ironizza su Bersani: "Caro Pier Luigi, non siamo qui a pettinare le bambole, anzi anche le bambole si sono stufate di farsi pettinare. Adesso basta"


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Aprile 2013)

riuscirà bersani a smacchiare il giaguaro?


----------



## smallball (13 Aprile 2013)

Bersani in giornata ha ancora una volta detto di no al governissimo ovvero alle larghe intese: mi auguro che il prossimo capo dello stato a questo punto sciolga le camere e si vada alle urne


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> mi auguro che il prossimo capo dello stato a questo punto sciolga le camere e si vada alle urne



Se sarà il PD a sceglierselo dubito che avverrà.


----------



## Hammer (13 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Bersani in giornata ha ancora una volta detto di no al governissimo ovvero alle larghe intese: mi auguro che il prossimo capo dello stato a questo punto sciolga le camere e si vada alle urne



Almeno è stato coerente, plauso a lui


----------



## Solo (13 Aprile 2013)

Ma cosa aspetta a sparire dalla faccia delle Terra?


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Almeno è stato coerente, plauso a lui


il plauso poteva starci se parlava di elezioni pero vuole ancora galleggiare e perdere tempo...Bersani sta facendo piu danni ora che berlusconi in 20 anni di politica.
Si deve votare non c e altra via.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il plauso poteva starci se parlava di elezioni pero vuole ancora galleggiare e perdere tempo...Bersani sta facendo piu danni ora che berlusconi in 20 anni di politica.
> Si deve votare non c e altra via.



Votare di nuovo con questa legge elettorale è utile?


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Votare di nuovo con questa legge elettorale è utile?


Si perche il pdl vincerebbe le prossime elezioni(alla camera)e farebbe il governissimo con il pd senza bersani per i voti al senato.
Grillo non ama bersani,Bersani non ama Berlusconi...Berlusconi ama tutti


----------



## jaws (13 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi di nuovo premier 
Giuro che se succede a costo di dover fare il clochard mollo tutto e me ne vado


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Si perche il pdl vincerebbe le prossime elezioni(alla camera)e farebbe il governissimo con il pd senza bersani per i voti al senato.
> Grillo non ama bersani,Bersani non ama Berlusconi...Berlusconi ama tutti



...se si andrà al voto il candidato del Pd non sarà di certo Bersani....


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Berlusconi di nuovo premier
> Giuro che se succede a costo di dover fare il clochard mollo tutto e me ne vado


Concordo


----------



## Livestrong (14 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Berlusconi di nuovo premier
> Giuro che se succede a costo di dover fare il clochard mollo tutto e me ne vado



Dicono tutti così...


----------



## Hammer (14 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il plauso poteva starci se parlava di elezioni pero vuole ancora galleggiare e perdere tempo...Bersani sta facendo piu danni ora che berlusconi in 20 anni di politica.
> Si deve votare non c e altra via.



Bersani ha fatto il possibile (così come Napolitano) per evitare le elezioni con questa legge elettorale, un disastro.


----------



## Doctore (14 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Bersani ha fatto il possibile (così come Napolitano) per evitare le elezioni con questa legge elettorale, un disastro.


Quando 2 grandi partiti non si mettono daccordo per fare una legge elettorale decente...la colpa e' di entrambi.


----------



## jaws (14 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dicono tutti così...



Giuro su Maldini che lo faccio veramente


----------



## Principe (14 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quando 2 grandi partiti non si mettono daccordo per fare una legge elettorale decente...la colpa e' di entrambi.



E invece chi è' miope e rovina il paese nn facendo un governo di larghe intese come lo vogliamo descrivere ?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E invece chi è' miope e rovina il paese nn facendo un governo di larghe intese come lo vogliamo descrivere ?



Principe destra e sinistra hanno entrambe la grande responsabilità di aver causato il malessere sociale convogliatosi nell'antipolitica di Grillo. L'unica cosa seria che potrebbero fare in questa fase Pd e PDL sarebbe varare una legge elettorale che porti governabilità ed andare di nuovo al voto.


----------



## Principe (14 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Principe destra e sinistra hanno entrambe la grande responsabilità di aver causato il malessere sociale convogliatosi nell'antipolitica di Grillo. L'unica cosa seria che potrebbero fare in questa fase Pd e PDL sarebbe varare una legge elettorale che porti governabilità ed andare di nuovo al voto.


Secondo me nn c'è legge elettorale che tenga perché non puoi mettere un premio di maggioranza al senato su base nazionale perché è' contro la costituzione perciò nn vedo come ora come ora essendoci la componente grillo nessuno ha i numeri con nessuna legge elettorale per governare , io intendo senza dover fare alleanze post voto ovviamente, quindi l'unica cosa da fare e' come ha fatto la Germania , rimboccarsi le maniche e rimediare ai casini fatti negli anni .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2013)

Bersani vota e poi abbraccia alfano, guardate il video 

Questo video vale più di mille commenti...


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Si vergognasse Bersani.


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2013)

Ribadisco per l'ennesima volta: cosa non si fa per andare a Palazzo Chigi,firmato Pier Luigi Bersani


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2013)

Renziani da Eataly contro Bersani: «Cavallo ferito va abbattuto»

l'Unità


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2013)

L'altro giorno mi guardavo sto video e sono morto dal ridere 
LO SMACCHIAMOO, LO SMACCHIAMOO!

Chissà cosa penseranno ora sti pirla


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Bersani sta facendo una brutta fine.


----------



## juventino (19 Aprile 2013)

Si deve dimettere, e non lo deve fare solo per il bene dell'Italia, ma anche per il suo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si deve dimettere, e non lo deve fare solo per il bene dell'Italia, ma anche per il suo.



....ormai è Segretario solo sulla carta ed ancora per poco.


Il vero capo del Pd è ancora (forse è lo è sempre stato) D'Alema.


----------



## juventino (19 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....ormai è Segretario solo sulla carta ed ancora per poco.
> 
> 
> Il vero capo del Pd è ancora (forse è lo è sempre stato) è D'Alema.



Arrivati a questo punto alla fine lo capisco pure se ha deciso di levare di mezzo Bersani con la collaborazione di Renzi. Gargamella è dannoso per il partito, è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

PD sotto choc. Rosy Bindi si è dimessa, Bersani si dimetterà dopo l'elezioni del Presidente.


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Bersani non è adatto a fare il Leader, si è sempre saputo; secondo me ha sbagliato ad accettare quel ruolo perchè come ministro invece è ottimo


----------



## Miro (19 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno mi guardavo sto video e sono morto dal ridere
> LO SMACCHIAMOO, LO SMACCHIAMOO!
> 
> Chissà cosa penseranno ora sti pirla



Questo video è di una tristezza immonda.


----------

